# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Mini cars converted into semi trucks - photos

## Jon

Mini cars converted into semi trucks.








Previously:

Mini Chevy Nova race car being raced - video
Pulling a semi trailer with a tractor - GIF
Semi-trailer collapses spontaneously during turn - GIF

----------

Alan Purdy (May 12, 2019),

Andyt (May 9, 2019),

baja (May 10, 2019),

blkadder (May 8, 2019),

carloski (Jan 23, 2022),

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019),

Seedtick (May 8, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

I could use that little 1.5 yard cement mixer truck but then I'd have to build a batch plant because the nearest one to me is 70 miles away

----------


## VinnieL

Having that would be like having a self-propelled home concrete mixer. Not going to do that to my little Mini anytime soon. It's too much fun to drive!

----------


## skibo

I can't imagine those conversions could be really practical, since the bulk of the total weight is on the rear tires and the Mini is front wheel driven!

----------


## Frank S

> I can't imagine those conversions could be really practical, since the bulk of the total weight is on the rear tires and the Mini is front wheel driven!



yep but you could always ditch the drive train for a rear tandem drive set up

----------


## skibo

Yes that would work, but think of the work and engineering involved, better to just use a larger truck from the git go!

----------


## Jon

1976 Mini Mack dump truck.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...k_fullsize.jpg

----------

baja (Oct 5, 2019),

Rangi (Oct 7, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

OH look it is a puppy LOL.
Above anything else those mini conversions are just plain cute. And I've seen places where something in that size range would be ideal for the situation

----------


## Radioman

What’s Mack about that vehicle?
The horns?

----------


## Tooler2

Very cute but not a great application for front wheel drive?

----------


## Radioman

Is that a Mini front end?

I think it is?

----------


## basil3w

The most important Mack feature on that little truck would be the bulldog on the hood!

----------


## basil3w

In fact, the only obvious difference between the 'Mack' dump truck and the 'Mack' cement trucks running gear is the color and the location of the fuel cap. Other than that, they appear to be identical..

----------


## IntheGroove

It's a mascot for a company that sells and services Mack trucks...

----------

